# Just heard E0 in an unexpected place...



## Scordare (Nov 1, 2014)

Today I have been going through my Shawn Lane CD collection, making MP3s out of them and letting them play in the background since I hadn't listened to some in a long time.. While listening to Michael Shrieve's Two Doors album, with Shawn on guitar and Jonas Hellborg on bass, the song "The Caress of Lilith" comes on and I hear this super low bass note! (awesome ambient song btw) I had to pitch shift it up an octave to figure out what note it was, but it is definitely E0...in 1995 no less. I don't know how Jonas Hellborg got this note, but there it is! 

There aren't any versions of this song uploaded to youtube but you can hear it in this Amazon clip.

http://www.amazon.com/Caress-of-Lilith/dp/B00EMPCOLW

This really caught me off-guard..obviously..haha. I guess I didn't listen to this album very closely in the past.. But anyways.. hopefully some of you will find this just as interesting as I did.

Cheers


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 4, 2014)

That would be his Shack 10 string. Not sure if he even has it anymore? This is the same person that got "bored" with a double-necked Wal bass. So it's probably in some collectors stash somewhere. 

But yes, there was a E0 string on it. It was featured in an early 90's Bass Player interview where he went into some detail on its tuning. Some googling should find it for you.

BTW, me some Hellborg. HUGE influence during my bass woodshedding days. Besides the records he did with Lane, loved the Hellborg Group stuff, and also the album he did with the Johansson's. ("E")


----------



## Scordare (Nov 6, 2014)

F1Filter said:


> That would be his Shack 10 string. Not sure if he even has it anymore? This is the same person that got "bored" with a double-necked Wal bass. So it's probably in some collectors stash somewhere.
> 
> But yes, there was a E0 string on it. It was featured in an early 90's Bass Player interview where he went into some detail on its tuning. Some googling should find it for you.
> 
> BTW, me some Hellborg. HUGE influence during my bass woodshedding days. Besides the records he did with Lane, loved the Hellborg Group stuff, and also the album he did with the Johansson's. ("E")



Thanks for the info! I am not too familiar with his work outside of the Lane stuff and Art Metal..

I went through my stash of magazines and found the article you mentioned...its the May/June 1993 issue of Bass Player. It was indeed a Schack 10 string that they had made as a gimmick for their 10th anniversary. Jonas tried it out and could actually play it so they gave it to him! Here's a scan I did with just the 10 string bass info.


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 6, 2014)

Scordare said:


> Thanks for the info! I am not too familiar with his work outside of the Lane stuff and Art Metal..



Hellborg Group stuff was tits. Especially if you dug Wal basses. Then their first lineup was straight up bass porn.


----------



## asopala (Nov 28, 2014)

Does anyone know the specs on that bass? I'm wondering how long a scale length he's using to get his E0 that clear. I know Nolly from Periphery now has songs in C#0 with his 37 inch Dingwall, but I can't imagine this being any longer that 35. Anyone?


----------



## F1Filter (Dec 4, 2014)

AFAIR, Schack headless basses usually were/are 36" scale.


----------

